# 05 pedders setup pics



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

pedders suspension 1/2" raise rear, 3/4" drop front.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nice. Those wheels are sick on black!!!


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank You I am very happy w/ my purchase


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks good. Does it launch better with the new set-up?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

RICKGTO said:


> Looks good. Does it launch better with the new set-up?


 Hard to tell, I'm still getting use to heads and cam.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

It's kind of hard to tell how low it goes, because it seems like your on an incline on the driveway. Also, I can't see the whole car. But bigups on the wheels, they look nice!:cheers


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Where did u get ur rims from??... I like the Drift R's alot.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

btchplz said:


> It's kind of hard to tell how low it goes, because it seems like your on an incline on the driveway. Also, I can't see the whole car. But bigups on the wheels, they look nice!:cheers


I will get some better ones I was in a rush when I took those.

Drew


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Kilboy said:


> Where did u get ur rims from??... I like the Drift R's alot.


I ordered them through America's tire company. Although you can probobly get them a lot of places.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Kilboy said:


> Where did u get ur rims from??... I like the Drift R's alot.


There are low stock or possibly none left in the US I think... groupawheels.com sells them but the last time I checked they were out, and I got the last set from jdwheels.com. I payed $252 each for two 18x9's (for the rear) and $225 each for two 18x8's.

Make some calls, you should be able to get some soon. :seeya:


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is some better pics


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

NICE!!!:cool 

I like the way it looks. I'll do some research on the Pedder's set-up and compare it to the Hotchkis kit and see what will work for me. As of right now its, Pedder's 1 - Hotchkis 0.

Thanks for posting the pics.:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

You can also get those wheels here too. Check it out. 

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2005_Pontiac_GTO_6.0.aspx?cat=38


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Pedder's Suspension*

Havent I seen people on here running the pedders suspension with the hotchkis swaybars? Just curious what the best setup would be on my '05? I've seen the pedders street II version to be a good selection. Can you run that with the hotchkis sways? What's everyone running on their goats? Any info greatly appreciated, thx....


----------



## Quiker (Jun 21, 2006)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Havent I seen people on here running the pedders suspension with the hotchkis swaybars? I've seen the pedders street II version to be a good selection. Can you run that with the hotchkis sways?


Sure, you can Run the Hotchkis Bars with any springs you want. Although, Pedders suggests you don't need aftermarket bars when you have a Full Pedders' Suspension.

I just finished up the Bushing/Springs/Shocks & Struts/Swaybar install last weekend. Car goes in for alignment tomorrow.


----------

